# TRI-X Film look using LR sliders



## stump4545 (Jun 20, 2013)

just wondering If anyone had a recipe for getting a Tri-X film look using only LR sliders?


just trying to get a good starting point rather then exporting to to silver effects.


thanks for the help.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.  Lots of third parties sell or give away LR develop presets.
Here's one that might be what you are looking for:
http://x-equals.com/blog/the-400-tri-x-400-preset/


----------



## stump4545 (Jun 21, 2013)

thanks for the preset i will try it.

i has however really looking for a starting point with sliders like the following:

exposure +1
contrast +50
clarity +5
grain +40

something in this kind of format if possible.

anything like this to suggest to get a Tri X look?

thank you kindly.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 21, 2013)

stump4545 said:


> thanks for the preset i will try it.
> 
> i has however really looking for a starting point with sliders like the following:
> 
> ...


The preset will apply those adjustments. When you Download the preset, you can open it in any text editor like 
TextEdit and read the settings that will be applied.  There may be other Tri-X Presets by other people.  Just do a Google search on Lightroom Tri-X Preset like I did. 
The one that I linked to might be older than LR4 so it may only have adjustments for process version 2007 or PV2010.


----------



## stump4545 (Jun 26, 2013)

WIthout getting into a Film vs Digital battle, can one really achieve a TriX film look using a digital camera and LR, or is scanned film always going to have a certain quality that cannot be duplicated in post?


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jun 26, 2013)

To which "Tri-X look" are you referring?  Which developer, developing time, printed on which paper/scanned with which scanner at which settings etc?  I really do not think that it is possible to objectively and specifically define the look of any film with a single definition.  There are too many variables.  In my opinion, I believe this is the reason why there are so many different versions of any given film "look" available to choose from.


----------



## stump4545 (Jun 26, 2013)

my question is more of a very general question:

can Tri X Film be replicated in LR, or is the real thing always going to look "better"?

thank you.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 26, 2013)

Better is subjective. All you can say is that the real thing will always look more like the real thing.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd very much agree with Bryan. If you've got some Tri X prints you might stand a chance of replicating their overall contrast and graininess, but it would only be a vague similarity. Silver Efex gets you closer (IMO paid-for film presets are a rip-off), but I still end up questioning the point of trying to do anything more than a superficial match.


----------

